# Doyle made a new friend!



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I have been working a lot the last few months with Doyle who decided that he was out for other dogs during walks and on the hikes we went on. It has been a lot of firm and constant work, exposing him to many dogs on the local greenbelt (big walking path through the city next to the river) and with others on the hikes. Once he has met a dog a few times, he usually is more relaxed with them and ignores them or gives them a few muzzle licks in passing. I have been really getting on him hard about the snapping at other dogs, and his recall is getting to where even if I see his attention focus on a dog I can see him contemplating sneaking up on it to possibly nip it, I can call his name and whistle, and he turns to come back in my direction. Not even other dogs we live with getting rowdy seems an issue much lately.

But what really just made me so happy happened this past sunday on our last minute hike. There was only one other person with us who has a really nice boxer named Annabelle. First time that Doyle met her, he was a bit of a punk, however he reined himself in when called and was not really trouble. This time when we paused at the side of the creek on a walk (Anna's owner left her leash back at the last water pause) she decided to try and get him to play. 

I was watching the two of them like a hawk, ready to call him away if I had to. She was very patient, giving very clear, hey, let's play! signals and I could slowly see that he realized she just wanted to play and the two of them were running about, pawing and chasing each other, mouthing playfully. I was overjoyed! This was only his second time meeting her, and yet he was relaxed enough that he engaged in a game with her! 

Today I was at my parents for my sister's early birthday party, and he was being an absolutely good boy with my sister's chihuahuas. No snaps or growls. He merely took a few steps back and laid near me. He ignored them or just curiously sniffed at them. My sister's little girl is still very nervous, but they had a few good passings where neither of them got too worried about each other and it made me so happy! ^_^ Very proud of my little dweeb.

And for fun, here's a few videos of the dweeb and some newer pictures!




























Doyle Swims!
Trying to climb rocks
Sort of parkour
Fun with slides


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Doyle! You've learned that life is more fun when you are friendly with other dogs.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It went even better today!  

I took them all for a swim before heading to a few dog stores in the area, looking to see if anyone had any of the kong bumpers floating around (those things really just are nice for launching good distances and holding up to some chewing). He was tired from getting to swim, but he was merely watching other dogs that we had come near and just staying at my side quietly. It is fun having three dogs on leash and having them all behave lol.

I was debating what box of normal dog biscuits to grab (we have some we tend to keep in the kennel area for rewards on kenneling when told) when one of the trainers who was working with a woman's young looking dog came along and had her pause in a sit near us. There was another woman down the aisle from them, and the trainer let us know they were working on her being calm when seeing other dogs, because she gets so worked up and excited she terrifies other dogs. She was telling the owner that right then was perfect for the dog since she was surrounded by well balanced dogs. 

The dog who was down the aisle belonged to a girl who works for one of the camp bow wows, a really nice hound looking mix, and he came over to say hello. Doyle was a perfect gentleman! He sniffed appropriately, no growls or anything. Stepped back without being asked. I was so proud of him! He was even saying hello to people who came along, surprising everyone that he was 11 months old.  Very good day out!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Just happy that he seems to get it and I hope things stay this way. He's a good boy and I hope he will be a good dog. Just having to iron out some wrinkles lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news!! Go Doyle


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to both of you! Good Job Doyle!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you! ^^ He was even fairly quiet today when I took Myles from the kennel at work so that he could donate some blood for eye serum. Normally he makes a huge fuss about it. Not that it is anything exciting lol.


----------

